# Riot in Montreal. Police officer wounded.



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/080810/national/police_shooting

Been there, several cars have been torched and a store caught on fire.


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2008)

Here is the CTV report on the riot in Montreal . I hope the guilty people are caught and punished accordingly . There needs to be tougher laws on  all people behaviour like these is just sad .

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080810/police_shooting_080811/20080811?hub=TopStories


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

Part of the problem is that the police responded poorly to the situation on saturday night.
When confronted by 20 + youths, the two police officers should have withdrawn, reported, regrouped (with more officers) and returned to the scene of the original altercation... instead, shots were fired and a young man died - suicide by police kinda thing.

That having been said, though the local population had a right to be upset over the way police responded on Saturday, this does not give them the right to set fires, riot, pillage AND destroy firefighting equipment AND personal vehicles of local firefighters.

The gloves should come off, the rioters should be prosecuted, jailed AND where possible, deported back to the countries they come from


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2008)

geo  

    I am in agreement with you Geo .  I have no problems with people being upset  but this like you stated this is going way to far . It is why I believe that tougher laws are needed like longer sentences for those convicted of rioting regardless of age .


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

... And if the rioters are NOT canadian citzens, then serious thought should be given towards sending em back to whence they came - where obviously this behavior is (?) acceptable.  I'll even chip in for the airfare if it helps


----------



## meni0n (11 Aug 2008)

geo, I believe the police were surrounded by the youths who wanted to get the arrested guy back. Someone took his hand out of his pocket in a threatening manner and some youths charged the police. If they didn't want to get shot, they shouldn't confront the police thinking they can do anything in large numbers. The dead youth was far from an angel like his family is describing otherwise what the hell was he doing confronting police?


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

FWIW, the youth (22) being arrested was the brother of the youth (18) who got shot.  It appeared the younger brother sorta chargfed toe police saying - "let go of my brother"... between the need for eyes in the back of their head & the need to react to being jostled around by 20+ youths, the police felt threatened, drew their service pistol(s) ??? and a couple of shots were discharged.


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2008)

geo  
              That is another good point if they can't live under our laws than indeed send there buts back to where ever tey came from .


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

Witnesses of the scene are challenging the reports by the police that there was 20+ individuals threateningf them. According to witnesses there was 5 or 6 individuals.
Personally I don't know who to believe. In normal times I'd go for the witnesses but peoplenin this part of the city are generally against the police so it wouldn't surprise me if people lied on this one.

It's also been confirmed that a police officer was shot in the leg by a rioter.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/080811/national/montreal_riot


It's starting to look like the riots in the French "cités"


----------



## geo (11 Aug 2008)

Incongruous... it started off with only +/- 6 people.
It just didn't end there....


----------



## wannabe SF member (11 Aug 2008)

Well it doesn't surprise me, gangers from mtl-nord like to confront the police like that. No pity there.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Aug 2008)

None of us was there. Quit guessing. There must be something else you can do while sitting in your armchairs. Witness reports, at this time, are useless until documented and corroborated, including ones given to the press by biased persons of interest.

I am certainly not going to second guess the action of LEOs on the scene that have to make split second, life and death decisions, _especially_ if I wasn't there. 

Nor will I trust the MSM to get the story right, in their rush to be the first to report it and get the scoop. Everything they and the witnesses say is suspect until proven otherwise, and shouldn't be used for developing an informed opinion.


----------

